# Pigeons Beak??



## Donna's Snowey (Oct 2, 2003)

Is it necessary to trim a pigeons beak, if she is kept inside a cage? It seems my bird's beak got longer and sharper..
Thanks,
Donna


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I think that unless it is really very overgrown it would be easier on both of you if you got her something to peck at, I think they are called pick bricks or peck bricks? 

You can trim a pigeon's upper beak only beak but have to be very, very careful not to cut too high up or you will cause a bleed. Trim the transparent bit only and then file down the rough edges.

The danger of an overgrown beak is that it can break and cause a bleed...this happened to my Piglet at the weekend. But her beak overgrows because it is deformed.

Cynthia


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Bernie's beak requires occasional trimming, or as Cythia says, the tip breaks, and this can bleed and is very uncomfortable for Bernie.







Can't have that!

Judy bought a speacial trimmer for this purpose...

Under absolutely calm conditions, with no distractions--not even TV, she makes two tiny 45-degree cuts, at the very "transparent" tip, as described. 

With a lot of cuddling, the process takes two minutes.









Armed with the newly formed tip, Bernie inflicts serious damage to Spider Creatures!









--Ray


----------



## Donna's Snowey (Oct 2, 2003)

Where can I get the trimer for her beak? I just bought a pick pot..Hope it works...


----------



## screamingeagle (Oct 16, 2002)

I've found my pigeons are only interested in picking at things that are not in their cage. I put a large, rough sandstone in their cage, that they'd previously enjoyed picking at, and they wouldn't peck at it anymore. I just use a regular nail file on their beaks to keep them in shape. Never tried clippers, although maybe it'd be better.

Suzanne


----------



## Donna's Snowey (Oct 2, 2003)

Do I just clip the beak like a finger nail, or on an angle? Doesn't it have to be pointy?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I haven't checked lately, but I haven't seen any of my birds beaks growing.

I'm wondering if the pick cakes help. My birds enjoy them, especially the hens, and it is a great source of calcium. Duval makes a great "pik koek" only 2.00, you can get them at Globals.

Ray, I have this picture of Bernie doing his famous attack of the spider, and I roll in laughter, please keep his beak trim, so he can continue to enjoy this excercise, and I can be ammused...wish you could video tape it. Treesa


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Treesa says, in part, "...wish you could video tape it."










It has been suggested by both forum members and company at the house... 

One guest, an avid duck hunter, was quite taken with Bernie and his immediate shift from complacency to outrage at the sight of a Spider Creature near his Passion Cube!

One attack was particularly intense. This Spider Creature had evidently pushed all the wrong buttons!









Our guest was nearly rolling as Bernie forced the wounded Spider Creature (my hand) off of the cliff (the sofa), and did a victory twirl and coo--followed immediately by a--neat as you please--victory dud!









He marveled that Bernie would not bite my face, as I scooped him up and praised him for his prowess. This was followed by an "awww", as Bernie bowed his head to accept a snuggle.

This same guest later borrowed the videos "Oldest Feathered Friend" and Fly Away Home". He returned them, highly impressed. He talked about the Passenger Pigeon...

This guy will hunt again, sure. But he's got a newfound respect for pigeons and their cousins. He will inevitably share this with others. A mind stretched by a new idea or experience, cannot return to its original dimensions.

--Ray


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Slowly but surely, we educate..one at a time.. I think Bernie is doing his part in educating people about the intelligence and sensitivity of pigeons. He surely deserves a kiss and a hug. My hats off to Bernie!!

Treesa


----------

